# Peavey Conversion?



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

I got a ripped up combo cabinet from a buddy today. Its a Peavey with a 15" EVM speaker in it. I am thinking of converting it into a 2x12" with Celestion Vintage 30's in it or a 4x10" loaded with Eminence or WGS speakers. The dimensions are as follows:

W=24"
H=26 5/8"
D=12 5/8"

What do you all think? Worth doing the conversion? Which configuration might I get the most thump out of?

I plan on having this setup to play with a Marshall Lead 100 MOSFET amp that he also gave me along with the combo cabinet.

View attachment 2758


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably more trouble than it's worth. For all the time and trouble you'll put into the conversion, you might wanna just buy one or build one from scratch. You can use better materials for your build, customize the specs to your needs and have a better sounding cab for your efforts/cash outlay.

I've built 5 cabs so far, but this is just my .02 - maybe others will chime in also.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts. As I got it for free and have one of the two Vintage 30's all ready, I thought it would be easy to convert, more labour than money for a learning experience.

You good with tolex? I am looking for someone locally to possibly learn from or get work done from.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

First off, many stock cabs from line companies are made with cost, ease of construction, sometimes size/weight considerations rather than performance-based specs in mind. As such, I normally wouldn't expect a cab, especially a combo cab, to represent a good springboard from which to start a project such as the one you're considering. 

Notwithstanding that, if you want to take stock of what you have, I can help break it down for you. What can you tell me about the existing cab construction? Fr'instance, what's the existing front baffle, the back/side/top panels constructed from? How is the existing baffle attached to this cab - is it glued in in a combination of channels or cleated in? If so, you are looking at a fair job just removing the existing baffle.

What are you shooting for - looking for closed, open or hybrid back or some ported design? Fixed or floating baffle? (Note: Traditional Marshall cabs are typically closed back designs with fixed baffles). If you're going for closed back, you'll have to worry about resonant frequency and other acoustic factors inherent in volume of the cab and other design considerations. 

No, I don't do tolex - too fussy pour moi. All of my builds have been lacquer (nitrocellulose based clear over stains or toner/lacquer combo finishes topped off with clear nitro top coats) over laminated pine sides/top and baltic birch or fir baffles/back panels (depending on fixed/floating baffle design) and pine/spruce battens. I also did a Leslie cab out of 3/4" plywood with a mahogany veneer that was surplus from our old kitchen, but that was another story. 

Brings up another issue - how are your carpentry and refinishing skills. If they're less than stellar, you run the risk of having a project that looks well - somewhat amateurish until such time as your skills are developed. My first two builds looked somewhat sad, but were perfectly functional (a Champ combo amp and a small PP 6V6 head).

While my cabs are fine for what they are, they were for my own self-serving interests and educational purposes, and because I had some materials kicking around. I took three stabs at getting the combo cab for my Phaez DaisyCutter "tuned" properly. As such, I'd recommend you read up on cab construction in any event, as there's a lot more to it than just bodging some panels together. This is one of the reasons why I suggested you might be better off building something properly designed from scratch or having Saxon or Voltage do it for you for not much more. Materials can be pricey (think the last 5X5 sheet of Baltic birch was more than $50 alone). In fact, I think those cats from Saxon and Voltage can actually do it better and cheaper than hobbiests like me can once you add in something for your time. Just sayin'...


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe you have talked me out of it.

The cab is perfect size to build a 4x10 out of. It fits the width of my MOSFET Lead 100 perfectly. I'll just have to hunt around for the Marshall 4x10's that came with these things.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't mean to talk you out of it, just wanted you to do a little homework before you start the project so that you go in with eyes wide open about your expectations. There is a load of info online to assist you, btw.

I was going to upgrade an MDF stock baffle board on a '75 Fender Super Twin I had a while back to Baltic birch plywood. That is, until I looked at how much work I was going to have to do just to remove the existing board. As it was glued into channels and attached via cleats also, it would be a matter of literally hogging the damn thing out. Decided to leave well enough alone on that one as the benefits just wouldn't likely outweigh the enormous effort and expense. Some projects just aren't feasible sometimes...

Good luck with whatever path you ultimately decide to pursue with this.


----------

